# Cracked Air Outlet Repair?



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I have a Central Pneumatic 95275 pancake compressor. The air outlet that comes out of the compressor cracked (As seen in the attached picture) allowing air to escape and preventing the use of the compressor. Is there a way to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tig weld, jb weld
or replace the bad part.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Goldave,

Manifolds are pretty cheap, if the cracked one is "white" or "pot" metal it would not be weldable, the taper of the pipe thread coupler fitting would explode any JB weld fix. I would try to get the OEM part or swap out a similar manifold.









NPT Compressor Manifold Heavy Duty Double Outlet Manifold Air Compressor Fittings for Air Compressor Switch Control Valve Fittings - - Amazon.com


NPT Compressor Manifold Heavy Duty Double Outlet Manifold Air Compressor Fittings for Air Compressor Switch Control Valve Fittings - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Stephen


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I'm a bit of a newbie with this kind of thing. I can't find the right part and also need to figure out how to install it. I popped the top off and took a few more pictures to give a better idea of the part and the extent of the damage. The last picture was taken from behind the part (I lowered my phone inside).


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Goldave, 

I would un bolt the manifold off of the tank then separate that compression fitting from the bottom of the manifold, hopefully it uses pipe thread into the bottom of the manifold. Do you have a vice or at least vice-grips? You will need the compression fitting to use with a new manifold unless you are buying the OEM part (whole thing). Cheaper made stuff tends to be a b..ch to fix. White metal is cheaper in the design/production but less repairable. 

Stephen


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I have a vice grip. Are you suggesting to JB weld and then put it in the vice while it sets?




stevon said:


> Goldave,
> 
> I would un bolt the manifold off of the tank then separate that compression fitting from the bottom of the manifold, hopefully it uses pipe thread into the bottom of the manifold. Do you have a vice or at least vice-grips? You will need the compression fitting to use with a new manifold unless you are buying the OEM part (whole thing). Cheaper made stuff tends to be a b..ch to fix. White metal is cheaper in the design/production but less repairable.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

@golddave - If you are unable to source a replacement pressure regulator manifold, try this...

Force JB Weld into the crack thoroughly until it is completely filled. Use a small stainless steel T-Bolt hose clamp around the break to clamp it under extreme pressure. Wipe out as much JB Weld from the inside as possible with Q-Tips. After 24 hours, run a NPT tap into it to clear out the threads. Leave the hose clamp in place permanently.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

golddave,

What I mean is to remove the tank connection from the bottom of the cracked manifold to re-use fitting with a different manifold. The aftermarket manifolds will have no way to connect to your tank and this part will be needed to adapt it to your tank

Stephen



golddave said:


> I have a vice grip. Are you suggesting to JB weld and then put it in the vice while it sets?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

golddave,

JB weld will never work for this type of repair IMO, the tapered pipe threads are a wedge with literally tons of prying force when screwed in.

Stephen


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I see. That makes sense. But I can't find a replacement manifold. At least not the same one and I don't think the others I've found will fit in the space.




stevon said:


> golddave,
> 
> What I mean is to remove the tank connection from the bottom of the cracked manifold to re-use fitting with a different manifold. The aftermarket manifolds will have no way to connect to your tank and this part will be needed to adapt it to your tank
> 
> Stephen


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

stevon said:


> JB weld will never work for this type of repair IMO, the tapered pipe threads are a wedge with literally tons of prying force when screwed in.


Hence my suggestion to use a T-Bolt clamp. Rated 300 PSI at 70°F, 150 PSI at 250°F.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

golddave,

You may have to be creative with 1/4" pipes to rig something up, this might work for you with a female 1/4" port for a place to screw in the tank fitting:

https://www.amazon.com/Compressor-P...efix=npt+compressor+manifold,aps,212&sr=8-118 

this and a trip to the hardware store should fix you up. I miss the old hardware store service, the owner or somebody knowledgeable could help you. Now a days nobody has the time or skill to assist. Home Depot, Loews good luck!
Any luck with an OEM replacement?

Stephen


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

That doesn't look like it will fit in the space. It's also laid out all wrong compared to where the openings on the unit are. Even if I installed it I don't know how I would close the top and use it. 

This is the closest I've seen to a direct replacement:








Double Outlet Tube Alloy Air Compressor Switch Pressure Regulator Valve Fit Part - - Amazon.com


Double Outlet Tube Alloy Air Compressor Switch Pressure Regulator Valve Fit Part - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com




But even this doesn't seem to be laid out right to replace mine.




stevon said:


> golddave,
> 
> You may have to be creative with 1/4" pipes to rig something up, this might work for you with a female 1/4" port for a place to screw in the tank fitting:
> 
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

golddave,

I do not have the OEM part number or even know if an exact replacement part exists (might be discontinued). If it were me I'd rig something up and make it work but that's just me. I have Mig and Tig welders, equipment, pipe taps and years of fabrication under my belt. But not everyone has all that. As an example for fun, I am converting my ATV from gas to electric as a hobby but that is not for everyone. In your situation the average guy would just adapt something, get a favor from a friend who knows how to do it or bite the bullet and buy a new/used compressor. There are different tacks to approach your problem, you don't have to be a machinist, a welder, fabricator to find a solution, you might have to be little creative and go beyond your perceived limitations. It all depends on your situation, how much time do you have to play with this? how fast do you need it working? how much time/money will you spend to avoid buying a different new or used compressor? You did the right thing posting your issue in this forum, let us know what choice/solution you made.

Stephen



golddave said:


> That doesn't look like it will fit in the space. It's also laid out all wrong compared to where the openings on the unit are. Even if I installed it I don't know how I would close the top and use it.
> 
> This is the closest I've seen to a direct replacement:
> 
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

golddave,

If you wish to pursue the repair further in your case I would buy a replacement compressor on Craigslist or find the OEM part number and see if the replacement part exists

Stephen


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

Will the hose clamp work around the hex nut shaped end of this piece? My other concern about this solution (which actually sounds like a solution I can do at my skill level) is that if the hose clamp doesn't hold it could possibly go flying and injure someone. Is that a possibility here?




tabora said:


> @golddave - If you are unable to source a replacement pressure regulator manifold, try this...
> 
> Force JB Weld into the crack thoroughly until it is completely filled. Use a small stainless steel T-Bolt hose clamp around the break to clamp it under extreme pressure. Wipe out as much JB Weld from the inside as possible with Q-Tips. After 24 hours, run a NPT tap into it to clear out the threads. Leave the hose clamp in place permanently.


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I appreciate the advice and encouragement very much. I'd really like to fix it but relatively inexpensively. I didn't really use it much before it broke (mostly for inflating tires and other small jobs) and I've managed without it for some time so I'm unlikely to replace it if I can't fix it. It would be nice to have it back and I'd view it as an accomplishment to fix it but it's not integral to my toolkit.

The best I can do on a part number is 17 but that may just be an identifier to match the part name to the diagram in the manual. I've been trying different Google searches over the last few weeks (since I decided to research fixes) but still haven't turned up anything useful as far as the part number goes. I've found a few manifolds that were close but that I don't think will fit when I close the housing over it and has way too many outlets (such as the one I linked to in one of my previous posts).

If I'm already going to buy a used one on Craigslist or similar I may as well just buy a working replacement and throw away the old one. But it's more likely that if I can't fix this one I'd throw it away and not replace it so Craigslist is probably not the way for me to go (but a good suggestion nonetheless).

I'm not giving up yet but it's not looking good for me.





stevon said:


> golddave,
> 
> I do not have the OEM part number or even know if an exact replacement part exists (might be discontinued). If it were me I'd rig something up and make it work but that's just me. I have Mig and Tig welders, equipment, pipe taps and years of fabrication under my belt. But not everyone has all that. As an example for fun, I am converting my ATV from gas to electric as a hobby but that is not for everyone. In your situation the average guy would just adapt something, get a favor from a friend who knows how to do it or bite the bullet and buy a new/used compressor. There are different tacks to approach your problem, you don't have to be a machinist, a welder, fabricator to find a solution, you might have to be little creative and go beyond your perceived limitations. It all depends on your situation, how much time do you have to play with this? how fast do you need it working? how much time/money will you spend to avoid buying a different new or used compressor? You did the right thing posting your issue in this forum, let us know what choice/solution you made.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

golddave said:


> Will the hose clamp work around the hex nut shaped end of this piece?


Yes.


golddave said:


> My other concern about this solution (which actually sounds like a solution I can do at my skill level) is that if the hose clamp doesn't hold it could possibly go flying and injure someone. Is that a possibility here?


No. Note that it is a T-bolt hose clamp not a worm screw type and you torque it to 90 inch-lbs, typically.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

golddave,

For around $100 or less you can replace your compressor.









Central Pneumatic 95275 Pancake Air Compressor for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Central Pneumatic 95275 Pancake Air Compressor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Stephen


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I'm aware. I don't want to spend that much. Wife was upset I got it in the first place and more upset when it broke. To placate her I told her that either I fix it cheaply or trash it. 



stevon said:


> golddave,
> 
> For around $100 or less you can replace your compressor.
> 
> ...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

golddave said:


> I told her that either I fix it cheaply


A 3/4" T-Bolt hose clamp and JB Weld will run you about $10...


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I did the repair yesterday (picture below) and it worked well in my testing today. We'll see how well it's really working the next time I need to fill a tire














tabora said:


> A 3/4" T-Bolt hose clamp and JB Weld will run you about $10...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

golddave said:


> I did the repair yesterday (picture below) and it worked well in my testing today. We'll see how well it's really working the next time I need to fill a tire


Hopefully it will hold because you did not follow the explicit instructions to use a T-bolt hose clamp and NOT a worm screw clamp...


tabora said:


> Note that it is a T-bolt hose clamp not a worm screw type and you torque it to 90 inch-lbs, typically.


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

I got the closest I could find at Home Depot. I'll swap it if I can find a 3/4 inch T bolt.




tabora said:


> Hopefully it will hold because you did not follow the explicit instructions to use a T-bolt hose clamp and NOT a worm screw clamp...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

golddave said:


> I'll swap it if I can find a 3/4 inch T bolt.


If you do swap it, remove the pipe fitting first, then the pipe clamp. Then reverse the process.


----------



## golddave (5 mo ago)

Finally got the right T bolt clamp.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

golddave said:


> Finally got the right T bolt clamp.


Outstanding! That should last a long time...


----------

